# Some stuff i did for my 'band' at work today...



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Figured i hadnt _touched_ photoshop in years, and felt like fiddling around with some stuff for my pseudonym on soundclick (Shotgun Partisan). Here they are 























































































What think you?

EDIT: All done


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2009)

Very nice! I like the blue one


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Cheers, i wanted to theme them around certain colours.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

Wow! Those look really cool. Nice job!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

The more i look at them, the more i like the 1st one, and the second one


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

I like the second one with the trees the best!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Thanks man.

I think the last one needs something still, the text down the bottom doesn't fit in properly, too much red. If i can get it like the top text, that would be cool


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 1, 2009)

I think if you made the bottom text green like the green at the top of the picture it would pop out a little more with the black bottom.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

^  Ill try that


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 1, 2009)

Looks good. Did you have the photos you used to make those lying around or did you steal them off the internet?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Very nice! I like the blue one



haha that reminds me of the movie Cube "I like the blue room... I wanna go back to the blue room."  (God I hope you've seen that movie. Otherwise I just sound like a jackass.)


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Looks good. Did you have the photos you used to make those lying around or did you steal them off the internet?



I took a couple of them, and i also got some of the really high res ones off a site my work uses to get royalty free high res images


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 4, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I took a couple of them, and i also got some of the really high res ones off a site my work uses to get royalty free high res images



Cool. Just making sure you aren't stealing shit off google.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2009)

Did some more today


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2009)

Love those last two man, some sick work.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Love those last two man, some sick work.



Thanks man  ima try and get some more pics today at work and chances are will do more


----------



## Daemoniac (May 7, 2009)

and now there are more


----------



## kazzie (May 10, 2009)

I love all of it!
Very grungy and decay-like.


Did you use stock images?


----------



## Daemoniac (May 11, 2009)

Cheers 

Most of the images i found on a site my work uses to get free-hi-res stuff (jupiterimages? ) and the rest i found randomly searching for free hi-res stuff in google  So its all legal, just free, and a couple i took myself.

Its really nothing fancy, just picking the right images for the right layer, and the right filters... like a jigsaw puzzle that you can make any way you want, with whatever pieces yu want 

EDIT: Also cutting and pasting appropriately, and some skills with Adobe Illustrator


----------



## kazzie (May 11, 2009)

Love it !


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2009)

Thanks  Im always adding more stuff cos i have some downtime at work  So every second i get spare i try to do more.


----------

